
Show HN: Granim.js – Create fluid and interactive gradients animations - octosphere
https://sarcadass.github.io/granim.js/
======
aminmemon
The example with image blending mode looks killer!

------
hambos22
I'm using this lib for about ~2 years now on some of my projects. Beautiful &
elegant api

------
gitgud
This is a pretty cool and subtle effect. But I hope it doesn't get abused like
the _blink_ tag...

------
hazz99
This is really nice, and that API is super readable! Well done, I'd use this
in an instant.

